
How to focus in a startup? Make a daily “not until”. - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-focus-startup-make-daily-%E2%80%9Cnot-until%E2%80%9D#.Uxh6nyLAHTc.hackernews
======
jaiball
good ideas, I try to do something similar in emacs org-mode, it just tends to
get unwieldly after awhile.

~~~
chazu
Aye, +1 for org mode. I too use org-mode extensively. Perhaps you should try
using a combination of custom TODO capture templates, custom agenda views,
and/or org-mode's built-in sparse tree generation to help filter through the
noise in your (undoubtedly sprawling) orgfiles directory. Not that I've fully
implemented this myself, of course, but it's all on the roadmap to org
nirvana...

